# “Branson” ID#A755843 Camarillo, CA



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Can anyone help this dog in the SO Cal area? Or know of anyone who can?

This dog seems very sweet and still playful. Would like to spend the rest of his days in a home being spoiled maybe going on short hikes, walks, and other adventures. He seems like he would eat the rest of your hamburger or any other food for you if you asked him to. He is in the SO Cal area. PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

edited the subject line and am adding additional photos/video to the thread...


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Fodder said:


> edited the subject line and am adding additional photos/video to the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, @Fodder.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Okay, one rescue I looked out was closed because of covid-19, so I contact Costal German Shepherd Rescue. I will let you guys know if I get a response back.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am in no position to take on this dog, but another time and place, I would not hesitate. Thanks for trying to help him.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Yeah, same here. Let's hope that they send a response back soon.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Shadow Shep said:


> Okay, one rescue I looked out was closed because of covid-19, so I contact Costal German Shepherd Rescue. I will let you guys know if I get a response back.


in addition to coastal, there is burbank, socal, westside and orange county. just fyi


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Fodder said:


> in addition to coastal, there is burbank, socal, westside and orange county. just fyi


Thank you! I will email them as well.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

@Fodder SoCal is the one that is on hiatus due to covid-19 right now.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Sent an email to Westside.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You might also try Echo German Shepherd Rescue, even though they're not based in So Cal. They have a nationwide foster network and seem to have a real soft spot for seniors (I've known them to sometimes take non-white seniors, even though they specialize in white dogs).


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Magwart said:


> You might also try Echo German Shepherd Rescue, even though they're not based in So Cal. They have a nationwide foster network and seem to have a real soft spot for seniors (I've known them to sometimes take non-white seniors, even though they specialize in white dogs).


Okay, thank you, @Magwart! I will email them too.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Echo says that they only operate East of the Mississippi😔


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Shadow Shep said:


> Echo says that they only operate East of the Mississippi😔


SS, have you contacted the shelter and asked them what's up with the punk rock do?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks like he could be mangy/recovering from mange. He definitely has not been well looked after!


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> SS, have you contacted the shelter and asked them what's up with the punk rock do?


No, I haven't. I should and I will in a little bit. I should get as much info about him as I can.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Email sent!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

There's a bunch of sites on FB for re-homing shepherds. Maybe post there?
Thanks, Fodder, for doing this.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Orphan Heidi said:


> There's a bunch of sites on FB for re-homing shepherds. Maybe post there?
> Thanks, Fodder, for doing this.


Shadow Shep!!


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Okay, I heard back from the humane society that is keeping Branson. They want me to schedule a meeting to speak with an adoption counselor, and I don't see him anymore for available dogs. They have 5 or more German Shepherds and German Shepherd mixes there. Here's the link for the dogs. Dogs – Ventura County Animal Services


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I see several GSDs but this is troubling. What do they mean by naughty?




__





viewan2 – Ventura County Animal Services







www.vcas.us





This is Zeus. It shows they have a rescue group on call when they need one.
_Due to Zeus’ fearful behaviors, we are attempting to place him with a partner rescue organization to set him up for success!

We will continue to monitor his behavior during his stay at VCAS, and will update his profile if he becomes available._


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Yeah, what do they mean? That is disturbing.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh. My. Gosh. Angus...









Be still my heart!
Sheilah


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

sitstay said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. Angus...
> View attachment 562786
> 
> 
> ...


Same! I saw him too. I would scoop at least one of them if I could.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Shadow Shep said:


> Same! I saw him too. I would scoop at least one of them if I could.


Scoop him up and send him to me, along with the ancient Poodle.
Sheilah


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

there’s been some movement over the weekend... when i looked last week there were at least 4 gsd that aren’t listed there anymore.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Hopefully that's a good thing.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Okay, I made a mistake. Branson is still there!


----------

